# Windows



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a window located in our kitchen with grooves to prevent seeing outside.
I image it is for the privacy of my neighbor (and myself) who has her balcony ending where the window begins.

I would like to change the glass pane to a clear or slightly smoked pane enabling us to see the wonderful sea view that is hiding at the moment.

Is there a privacy law existing which would prevent me from changing the pane?

Thanks,
Mamacats


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are rules about these things but its only your neighbour who is going to have any objection. If you do it without their agreement then its them who is going to report you.
Why not just ask them if they mind and offer to put up a blind for use when they are naked on their balcony !?


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply.
The apartment (neighbor´s) is used only for bussiness during normal working hours and no weekends..........

Legally would she have to make a complaint to go to court?
We have asked the manger of our condominuim and he says it is fine.


----------

